# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  > Интервью  >  Александр Лямин, руководитель Qrator Labs: Рынок защиты от DDoS в России оценивается в $30-50 млн. в год

## CyberWriter

Александр Лямин        


                                    Рынок защиты от DDoS в России оценивается в $30-50 млн. в год        


 


_ На вопросы Anti-Malware.ru любезно согласился ответить Александр Лямин, руководитель Qrator Labs. Это интервью продолжает цикл публикаций "Индустрия в лицах". 
_

подробнее

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

